# What the heck happened to cube lagoon? What do you think/know?



## MattMasterMind (Jan 10, 2012)

Remember like, about 3 years ago when people got cubes for free on cube lagoon. But then when I checked it like last year, it was gone! What happened to it, albeit I never liked it nor used it, but such a random and ambiguous departure is very strange! Any idea? Also, another thing, did any of you use cube lagoon? Was it as good as people said it was, or was it just some scam? I really want to know more about this.  thanks for reading, and I hope to see your replies.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 13, 2012)

I was interested after seeing it on the wiki, and I can't find it either. Don't know what happened though...


----------



## aronpm (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't know if it was a scam, but websites like that are a huge waste of time.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 13, 2012)

Seemed about as not legit as it's possible for something to seem.


----------



## just a cuber (Jan 14, 2012)

feel free to correct me, but didn't it merge with gaming lagoon.
and then gaming lagoon merged, with another thing similar where they gave you cash a couple months ago.

the days of surveys for cubes are gone


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 14, 2012)

I think i tried it once, then my email was spammed and I would get like, 40 emails a day of random websites all of a sudden. Also, I think they only gave away eastsheens.


Not worth it, even back then.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jan 14, 2012)

camcuber got a C4U cube from there too, i think.


----------



## Meep (Jan 14, 2012)

You were allowed to link them to the page of whatever cube product you wanted them to get you. It was legitimate (esquimalt1 and Desie37 got their stuff at least), but yeah, a waste of time.


----------



## timeless (Jan 14, 2012)

wow that was a long time ago
i sometimes use this now http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/pstimeless


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 24, 2012)

I used it back in the day. I did work and I got a eastsheen 2x2 and i think also a keychain cube. I made an alternate email cause I knew it would fill with spam. Probably spent a few hours doing the surverys and filling it with fake info. It works but it will take a while before you have enough money/points to get a cube.


----------

